

Microbenchmark: Ruby 1.9 MRI vs Google Dart 0.2 TP - tosh
http://lukas.zapletalovi.com/2012/11/ruby-19-mri-vs-google-dart-02-tp.html

======
dobro
V8 for Javascript is also that much faster than Ruby/Python in almost all
benchmarks. And Javascript is as dynamic as Ruby is.

Seriously, even V8, speed wise is up there with Go and even faster in most
cases:
[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=v8&lang2=go)

Sure, raw benchmark speed doesn't matter for code dealing with external
latency sources (databases and similar IO bound cases), but it's very nice for
CPU intensive code. TL;DR: V8 and Dart are blazingly fast.

Now, maybe Dart doesn't have much future in the browser space without being
adopted by the major vendors, but, wouldn't it be nice if Dart could got some
adoption like Go did in the scripting/server area. It would make a nice and
modern dynamic language to balance something like Go that plays at the
statically typed side.

Of course, getting someone like Lars Bak to make a screaming fast Ruby or
Python VM would be even better. He could improve on one of the next-gen
implementations of those languages, like Rubinious or PyPy.

Maybe there's hope a crowd-funding project to pay the man? Because, as it
seems, volunteer effort can only get you that far.

~~~
igouy
fyi Go 6g seems to produce faster code than 8g

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64/benchmark.php?test=all...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=v8&lang2=go)

